# Big 'Uns



## phlyingfish (Nov 15, 2006)

Record or not, that's a long time to spend falling.

Werner Blog: Record Waterfall Drop


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I didn't even notice the boater in the pic the first time, that is massive


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Thats just nuts.I think that one is big enough to be in the middle of the falls and still second guess yourself.
"Ah just sitting here falling...falling...falling...Oh God What The Hell Am I Doing?!"


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I'll bet he wished he'd taken that work visa to loveland ski area instead.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

jeesuz. big. isn't the world. thats a long way to fall. it probably felt like 5 seconds.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

did he stick it or swim? badass either way, but it takes skill to run a waterfall like that and stay in your boat


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

There was a really interesting article in the most recent AW called "The Great Debate." It started off as a reply from Tyler Bradt to Doug Ammons on his article a few months back where he addressed the cutting edge of kayaking and took a jab at Tyler and those running BIG waterfalls and claiming that running big waterfalls isn't really that cutting edge. So what is cutting edge, and why do we get so amped about people hucking off big falls? I tend to agree with Doug. And while I know for a fact that the people running these big falls are enormously talented boaters, it seems like the actual skill involved in successfully navigating these big drops is relatively small when compared to the element of luck. I say this based on the pictures that I've seen which make the falls (Alexandria, Salto Belo) look like basically class II/III water to huge falls to pool. And yet the success rate is pretty varied, with alot of the people getting ripped from their boats. Would a class III boater fare any better or worse on these monsters if someone pointed and said, "go off there"? 
My hat is still off to these brave souls, but I would still pose the question, how much skill is really involved in running one of these falls?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

If he has some clips in HC 4 running some shit with the rest of the boys I will give him props. If he just drops this one falls, then I am going to drop it too and be like "what eva,what eva, I do what I want.''


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm with CGM overall. There is a huge element of luck involved to not get ripped from the boat when you are talking about drops this big. There is no doubt that most of the guys who seek to take such risk have a high enough skill set level to marginalize the risk. But that doesn't mean that they will be successful in the attempt, either by staying in their boat or staying alive for that matter.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

"I reckon I'll have me some of the big'uns."


When I ran that drop back in the 90's, I had time to make a sandwich on the bow of my Savage Fury before I hit the water. PB&J, if you wanna know.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Remember that dude back in he early 90s that ran Niagra falls without a helmet or pfd in order to get jobs as a stunt man.... 
That was a cutting edge huck.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

CGM said:


> There was a really interesting article in the most recent AW called "The Great Debate." It started off as a reply from Tyler Bradt to Doug Ammons on his article a few months back where he addressed the cutting edge of kayaking and took a jab at Tyler and those running BIG waterfalls and claiming that running big waterfalls isn't really that cutting edge. So what is cutting edge, and why do we get so amped about people hucking off big falls? I tend to agree with Doug. And while I know for a fact that the people running these big falls are enormously talented boaters, it seems like the actual skill involved in successfully navigating these big drops is relatively small when compared to the element of luck. I say this based on the pictures that I've seen which make the falls (Alexandria, Salto Belo) look like basically class II/III water to huge falls to pool. And yet the success rate is pretty varied, with alot of the people getting ripped from their boats. Would a class III boater fare any better or worse on these monsters if someone pointed and said, "go off there"?
> My hat is still off to these brave souls, but I would still pose the question, how much skill is really involved in running one of these falls?



Anyone can huck a huge waterfall, but it takes skill to control the angle of your boat, that is why tyler bradt is so good, he kills it at having that control. The better the angle of your boat on entry, the better your chance is of sticking it. A class 3 boater would probably go str8 to their face and from 127 feet, that isnt a good idea, i doubt he would be in his boat after that.


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

The separation between admiration and veneration is often fraught by delusion.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

fred norquist said:


> Anyone can huck a huge waterfall, but it takes skill to control the angle of your boat, that is why tyler bradt is so good, he kills it at having that control. The better the angle of your boat on entry, the better your chance is of sticking it. A class 3 boater would probably go str8 to their face and from 127 feet, that isnt a good idea, i doubt he would be in his boat after that.


I have a really hard time believing that you can control your angle on a 127'er. And I believe the article on Pedro's decent said that he went over the handle bars. I would agree that there is an aspect of control involved on smaller falls, even some very tall ones....but part of the reason that these really big falls are being run on big volume rivers with super aerated landings is that they allow for a fairly large margin of error for landing on your face or landing flatter than intended. If Tyler can pull off a string of 100'er's and still stomp them, I may change my tune (think Seth Morrison repeatedly stomping monster tricks off big hits at high speed in variable big mountain terrain). But the fact that Ed Lucero and Rush Sturgis, both ran Alexandria and got ripped out of their boats seems to indicate that there is an enormous amount of luck involved. Again, I don't want to marginalize the accomplishment or skill set of these boaters as they are very talented...but, long story short, I am just not convinced that this is cutting edge or the apex of skill and experience. As someone pointed out, Niagra has been run by a dumbass with no PFD or helmet, not to mention successfully navigated by people in barrels, and Rolf ran Metlako in an inner tube.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

CGM said:


> I have a really hard time believing that you can control your angle on a 127'er. And I believe the article on Pedro's decent said that he went over the handle bars. I would agree that there is an aspect of control involved on smaller falls, even some very tall ones....but part of the reason that these really big falls are being run on big volume rivers with super aerated landings is that they allow for a fairly large margin of error for landing on your face or landing flatter than intended. If Tyler can pull off a string of 100'er's and still stomp them, I may change my tune (think Seth Morrison repeatedly stomping monster tricks off big hits at high speed in variable big mountain terrain). But the fact that Ed Lucero and Rush Sturgis, both ran Alexandria and got ripped out of their boats seems to indicate that there is an enormous amount of luck involved. Again, I don't want to marginalize the accomplishment or skill set of these boaters as they are very talented...but, long story short, I am just not convinced that this is cutting edge or the apex of skill and experience. As someone pointed out, Niagra has been run by a dumbass with no PFD or helmet, not to mention successfully navigated by people in barrels, and Rolf ran Metlako in an inner tube.


Well im not completely sure, ive run a 70 footer, and you definetly need to set your angle at the lip, and then ur good to go. If you watch tyler on alexandria, he runs it on a tongue that shoots a bit away from the rest of the waterfall, and he also goes back and forth on his blade to controll his angle. Ed lucero ran that shit in a playboat. It is badass for sure, but i dont know how easy it would be to stick something that tall in a playboat. My theory is that if you watch rush's line, he goes to the right of the tongue, which is why I think he didnt stick it, he also went behind the curtain, that part of the waterfall was much more violent I think. But I am no expert, just theories. Of course these waterfalls have aerated landings, no matter how sure I was I was going to stick it, ur falling 127 feet, that is a HUge hit it has to be areated. My point is anyone can go off a huge waterfall, but it does take skill to stick it. Running metlako in an inter tube, he might as well have swam it, he got ripped throught the intertube anyways.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

Hucker / skier debate on water. 

The fact that they did it and lived, and are not in the emergency room speaks to the prep and skill.

How much skill does it take to ski off a cliff? Those pushing the elements and surviving these things are incredible risk takers regardless of the mitigation of that risk, and deserve props. If a first year boater did the same drop and set the record, I don't think I'd give them props. I'd probably just think they were insane and on the short list for the next Darwins. These guys are hunting it out and doing it. pretty amazing stuff


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

Canada said:


> If a first year boater did the same drop and set the record, I don't think I'd give them props. I'd probably just think they were insane and on the short list for the next Darwins. These guys are hunting it out and doing it. pretty amazing stuff


That seems like quite a contradiction. Turn the table...if a first year boater and a seasoned expert waterfall hunter were to both get ejected and hurt running the same falls, would they both be harangued as idiots, or would you give the expert "props" for pushing the limits?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

good point chris. kinda a double standard.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

If a first year boater were injured, I would say they learned a valuable lesson. If a longer term boater were injured, I would say they made a choice and were burned.

While I admit it is a double standard, I see a distinct difference between a team of expert padlers probing falls around the world and a beginer hucking it off the top of a fall. I give huge props to anyone who has the guts to do this if they are making an informed choice. I don't care if they stayed in the boat or not. The fact that they planned, and did it and came out alive is pretty awesome.


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

Canada said:


> If a first year boater were injured, I would say they learned a valuable lesson. If a longer term boater were injured, I would say they made a choice and were burned.
> 
> While I admit it is a double standard, I see a distinct difference between a team of expert padlers probing falls around the world and a beginer hucking it off the top of a fall. I give huge props to anyone who has the guts to do this if they are making an informed choice. I don't care if they stayed in the boat or not. The fact that they planned, and did it and came out alive is pretty awesome.


Isn't the 1st year boater also making an 'informed choice' albeit with perhaps less miles than the 'huck master'. What if the 1st year boater actually got lucky and stuck it while the huck master got unlucky and didn't. Would you still only give props to the seasoned paddler even though he/she had failed in the attempt?

I don't see the distinct difference that you refer to. Just because one has more education or skill than the other doesn't make the action any less viable or impressive. This kind of logic compares to negating Einstein's Theory of Relativity just because he never finished high school.


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

*regardless*

Regardless of any debate about cutting edge or labling, it can only be understood through Olivia's heart and mind, then and there, at that moment. Like many that believe live is a journey, what we sometimes accomplish is only the result of how we are feeling at the time and how much we are blessed with confidence and our comtemplation into a faithful reassurance for the outcome. I think it is rediculous to know or judge without being present in the opportunity. 

I could never have achieved any breakthroughs in my own boating if I had subcumbed to the opinions and immediate portages of others. Too often I found others boating with me being instantaneous in their resolve to not challenge something and immediately shoulder their boats to portage. Whereas I developed a general curiousity to explore and evaluate before I can determine my judgement and intentions. Often I can see the possiblity in something and, if I'm feeling the confidence and spiritual support, I may go for and achieve it. 

Agreeably, though, it is intelligent to know that distances of the magnitude which Olivia achieved, or that others might now be thinking may yet be possible, are risking permanent paralysis or death. It seems to be somewhat akin to gambling on whether an airbag will deploy and save you by purposing to drive a car 100 mph into the side of a building just to test your fate. Actually, a big watefall is even more unpredictable. 

Nonetheless, it is ones personal assessment, moment, and decision. If his crew was understanding, agreeable, and willing to deal with the possible unfortunate outcome, then Olivia obviously accepted his risk. We can only be glad that the guy was blessed this time. Whew, what a rush it had to have been! Congrats!


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree, that there is SOME skill in hitting the perfect angle on a big falls. I would also argue that there is a lot of luck involved as well. 

At a certain point, where is the motivation? Where is the logic? Where is the judgement? Where are your "friends" who should be looking out for you. 

Setting the world record is certainly not pushing the limit or advancing kayaking in any way. The amoun t of skill it takes to paddle up to the lip of a water fall and orgeon tuck is nothing compared to running harder rapids, advanced playboating moves, or slalom. 

One day, one of these IDIOTS who is trying "to push the limits" is going to find the limit and die; and his friends who film it and let him try it should feel the guilt. 

What are you trying to prove? Why don't you go skydiving if you really want to freefall? Do people do it for the thrill of wondering if they're going to die? If your that sucidal you should buy a gun or some rope. Not a kayak!

This "stunt kayaking", in my opinion, isn't even real kayaking. It just bad publicity for an already minimally exposed sport.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Gotta agree with christian on this one. Funny, but the god of stunt boating (Tao of course) mentioned in Twitch V how lame these paddle to the lip, fall off and roll up waterfalls are. He mentioned that it's more interesting to see if you can stick a line. And then the fella stepped up and stomped Silver Falls in huge water. I'm definitely no Tao groupie, but that was truly sick - way better than that ridiculous slide at the end of the vid. Another one of the sickest pieces of footage ever is the old school vid of Ed running Vertical Monkey on the Guadelupe in some 10' boat. Way cooler and yet to be repeated. Huge props to Rolf for placing these feets where they should be!

Joe

All that being said, I've had my own huge plop and drop number and it was one of the best drops of my life. I'll likely be back. Food for thought.


----------



## idaho.davis (Jan 2, 2008)

CGM said:


> it seems like the actual skill involved in successfully navigating these big drops is relatively small when compared to the element of luck. I say this based on the pictures that I've seen which make the falls (Alexandria, Salto Belo) look like basically class II/III water to huge falls to pool. And yet the success rate is pretty varied, with alot of the people getting ripped from their boats. Would a class III boater fare any better or worse on these monsters if someone pointed and said, "go off there"?
> My hat is still off to these brave souls, but I would still pose the question, how much skill is really involved in running one of these falls?


In my eyes the skill involved in running large waterfalls is huge. The type of skill is very unique to solely that aspect of kayaking. It involves an insane amount of timing and a super-sense of how your actions (stroke,posture,speed etc.)will affect your trajectory. Yes luck dose play a part in it but when someone gets ejected from there boat it's not like they just pop out at random, they made some miscalculation or screwed up in some way that made them eject. And thank you for being constructive compared to Xkayaker.



xkayaker13 said:


> At a certain point, where is the motivation? Where is the logic? Where is the judgement? Where are your "friends" who should be looking out for you.
> Setting the world record is certainly not pushing the limit or advancing kayaking in any way. The amoun t of skill it takes to paddle up to the lip of a water fall and orgeon tuck is nothing compared to running harder rapids, advanced playboating moves, or slalom.
> One day, one of these IDIOTS who is trying "to push the limits" is going to find the limit and die; and his friends who film it and let him try it should feel the guilt.
> What are you trying to prove? Why don't you go skydiving if you really want to freefall? Do people do it for the thrill of wondering if they're going to die? If your that sucidal you should buy a gun or some rope. Not a kayak!
> This "stunt kayaking", in my opinion, isn't even real kayaking. It just bad publicity for an already minimally exposed sport.


And Xkayaker you're extremely ignorant. Running large waterfalls is advancing the sport. It advances that certain aspect of the sport and it most certainly is pushing the limits. If someone can push the limits of playboating by going bigger or linking tricks how is running a bigger waterfall not pushing the limits. These people are on an entirely different level of kayaking then you and what you see as stunt boating to them is something very attainable and reasonable.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

idaho.davis said:


> And Xkayaker you're extremely ignorant. Running large waterfalls is advancing the sport. It advances that certain aspect of the sport and it most certainly is pushing the limits. If someone can push the limits of playboating by going bigger or linking tricks how is running a bigger waterfall not pushing the limits. These people are on an entirely different level of kayaking then you and what you see as stunt boating to them is something very attainable and reasonable.


haha, I'm extremely ignorant? Do you like to go and huck 80+ footers after work? Are you more experienced and studied in running plop and drops? 

I'm certainly no expert, but I've done my share of 40 foot orgeon tucks, and to me there is not that much skill involved. I actually grew up kayaking with Rafa Ortiz (who is on this trip with them) and bet he would say the same thing. Is it always easy to control your angle? No of course not. Different types of falls and lips will be more challenging then others. But there is certainly a lot of luck involved, and when you get to these real big monsters, you are just rolling the dice. That is undeniable. 

My grandmother has enough skill to paddle up to the lip of a 128 foot waterfall, tuck at the lip, and then land on her head. SICK Grandma! You're "EXTREME" now. LOL

Oh, and for the record. Calling a person on the internet ignorant, when you yourself have no idea who they are or how much knowledge they may have, is ignorant within itself. I'm not looking for a name calling match; consider the last word yours.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

xkayaker13 said:


> haha, I'm extremely ignorant? Do you like to go and huck 80+ footers after work? Are you more experienced and studied in running plop and drops?
> 
> I'm certainly no expert, but I've done my share of 40 foot orgeon tucks, and to me there is not that much skill involved. I actually grew up kayaking with Rafa Ortiz (who is on this trip with them) and bet he would say the same thing. Is it always easy to control your angle? No of course not. Different types of falls and lips will be more challenging then others. But there is certainly a lot of luck involved, and when you get to these real big monsters, you are just rolling the dice. That is undeniable.
> 
> ...


Well said Christian. Unfortunately the limits in this game are going to be defined by death or paralysis. Maybe some of the prep for these drops should include hanging with someone confined to a wheelchair for a while.


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

I believe that Idaho.D is right on one point, these daredevil antics advance the sport, but not from a skill level/possiblitites perspective but from a commercial one. Advertisers love the male adolescent mentality ("young dumb and full of cum") and it is this very affliction that they prey upon. Let's face it, photographs of a hardcore class V that requires true training and skill don't translate onto cellulose. But the extreme image of a kayaker hurdling into the violent froth sells anything from kayaks to shaving cream.

I am not saying that financial gain was the motivation behind this latest stunt but I would be surprised if "waterfall media" didn't at least play some roll in this individuals desire to paddle in the first place. Never underestimate the subtle but powerful influence of advertising.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

idaho.davis said:


> In my eyes the skill involved in running large waterfalls is huge. The type of skill is very unique to solely that aspect of kayaking. It involves an insane amount of timing and a super-sense of how your actions (stroke,posture,speed etc.)will affect your trajectory. Yes luck dose play a part in it but when someone gets ejected from there boat it's not like they just pop out at random, they made some miscalculation or screwed up in some way that made them eject. And thank you for being constructive compared to Xkayaker.
> 
> 
> 
> And Xkayaker you're extremely ignorant. Running large waterfalls is advancing the sport. It advances that certain aspect of the sport and it most certainly is pushing the limits. If someone can push the limits of playboating by going bigger or linking tricks how is running a bigger waterfall not pushing the limits. These people are on an entirely different level of kayaking then you and what you see as stunt boating to them is something very attainable and reasonable.


 Agreed davis.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

*My Grandma*

Hear's a picture of my Grandma, lettin you suckers know how psyched she after her successful first decent of yosemite falls! LOL


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm just giving you guys a hardtime. I know it does take skills. I agree that is some sense, maybe you are right that it advance the sport, although I question that fully. Either way here's an intresting article on Jesse Sharp's tragic decent of niagra falls.
American Whitewater - Accident_


----------



## Larsen (Oct 20, 2003)

Keep in mind that we are talking about a team of five extremely talented kayakers. Some of whom have been leading the charge of expedition kayaking all over the world for the last few years. The skills that it takes to successfully navigate these large waterfalls are definitely debatable. How much control do you have at the lip, during free fall, and upon landing? Only the people who are making the decisions to drop in know the amount of control they will have. The biggest thing that is keeping this team safe is the preparations that the make before they get in the water. It's not just walking up to a falls dropping your throw bag over to check height and hucking. These guys are seeking out huge drops planing the logistics and getting it done. I would bet that 2,3 or even all five of them were thinking about running it. Keep exploring boys


----------



## idaho.davis (Jan 2, 2008)

xkayaker13 said:


> Oh, and for the record. Calling a person on the internet ignorant, when you yourself have no idea who they are or how much knowledge they may have, is ignorant within itself. I'm not looking for a name calling match; consider the last word yours.


I'm sorry for calling you ignorant but when you say things like "One day, one of these IDIOTS who is trying "to push the limits" is going to find the limit and die; and his friends who film it and let him try it should feel the guilt." it makes you seem pretty ignorant.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

No one has brought up the point that these guys seem to have tons of fun doing this (they keep doing it so they must enjoy it), and in the end isn't that what it is all about? If they are enjoying what they are doing more power to them. Personally I wouldn't want to be there when somebody hucked something that big I would be scared out of my mind for them.


----------



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No one has brought up the point that these guys seem to have tons of fun doing this (they keep doing it so they must enjoy it), and in the end isn't that what it is all about? If they are enjoying what they are doing more power to them. Personally I wouldn't want to be there when somebody hucked something that big I would be scared out of my mind for them.


Agreed, thats why I kayak. Fun


----------



## doublet (May 21, 2004)

Gotta add my random thoughts:



Carcass hucking is hella fun and I guess the day that I'm not gripped above 40'ers I'll start hucking 50'ers.
If your goal is to get press from the mainstream media (which I think is a lame goal but whatever) hucking your meat is the best way to do that. Show a nonkayaker video of a random slide on OBJ and show them video of The Gash on USB and they'll think OBJ looks way gnarlier. They're wrong. All the better for media whores because slides are fun and the Gash is sketchball.
Calling Christian ignorant is ignorant.
127'ers are sick as hell but they aren't the future of the sport. CGM is right. It would be interesting to ask Rush what was scarier Alexandria or Scott's drop on NF American. Scott's drop is kayaking Alexandria is stunt boating.
The nature of kayaking is such that a total gaper can get through a certain number of drops way beyond their skill level (ever hung out at Gore rapid for a few minutes?) and great boaters occasionally get destroyed in drops they've run 20 times (Double Trouble anyone?) There is a lot of luck involved and water can often be pretty forgiving.
Whitewater kayaking will always be a fringe sport. If you're doing it for the sponsorship money find a new sport - we don't need you. If you're doing it cuz it's pretty much the funnest thing on planet earth you can stop bitching about the lack of sponsorship money


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

This thread is a good debate between many people that know how to and do huck big. Christian and Chris Morrison have good points, neither are ignorant, and both can huck. Figure I'll throw my 2 cents. 

I believe the true skill of running a big drop is almost entirely mental (often refered to as balls). Some basic freestyle background and former waterfall hucking is a prerequisite, but the technical skill is that of any class V kayaker. Pretty much all of us can Oregon tuck, or boof, or 45 degree any size drop as long as we believe we can. The belief is so strong that we know we can stomp the landing on this huge drop, and therefore we have no reason not to run it because we know we can't possibly screw it up. It's that confidence that takes away the fear as soon as we peel out of the eddy and commit. 

I don't believe that any part of stomping a big drop is luck. Granted water is forgiving. But I believe that if two kayakers huck 127 feet, and one believes they will make it, and the other believes they might make it, then the later might surely get jacked. If you have any doubt your body tences up, your strokes get slower and weaker, and you start to doubt that you can control your boat angle as you plummet towards the pool below. In a few seconds that slight doubt leads to a snowball effect of wrong reactions. Meanwhile the confident kayaker that can keep his mental focus will subconsciously react, and do so correctly. He's the guy that can still stick a handroll in the pool at the bottom, just because he needed air and he lost his paddle. 

How many of us have run a drop, and remember only taking one or two key strokes, only to later look at some video footage and realize you took 5 forward strokes, two directional draws and a boof. The confident kayaker has the body control to subconsciously paddle that way, while the paddler with doubt really only does take two strokes, and gets worked. Deer in the headlights.

Props to anyone hucking, especially 127 feet. Can't wait to see how big some will go in the future. They are some of the mentally toughest of our sport. There technique is on par with hundreds of class V paddlers around the world, but they have the confidence to do what many of us can't. 

ps It takes more technical skill to run Jakes Ladder. Yet I guarantee running a 127 footer is way cooler than running Jakes. Jakes isn't mentally as hard.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Interesting debate. The only thing I didn't notice mentioned explicitly is the skill it takes to pick the right drop for a stunt like this. It's the same with skiing in terms of waiting for the perfect snow conditions with the right lip and the right landing zone. There's skill in being able to pick out the right 127 foot waterfall that won't kill you and I think this crew knew what to look for.

Whether or not this kind of stunt is smart or the right thing to do strikes me as a moot point. Part of what makes humans wonderful is someone, somewhere will try almost anything. Some of those things will turn out to be mistakes and some will turn out to be great discoveries. Not to minimize the hurt and pain that can result from something like this going wrong, but people make choices and we're all more expendable than we'd like to believe. (What was that Solaris quote, 'there are no answers, only choices...'.) Crazy dumb or crazy smart at least this guy's doing something!


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

I don't know why you are all talking about advancing the sport through dropping off big falls. Playboating is where its at, getting on a wave and blunting that is awesome, and then when someone else does a blunt that is even cooler, and then another shot of someone doing a blunt, more blunts please I can't get enough blunts, oh and slides are cool again too.

I am probably just mad cause I can't get that damn bow stall.

But here is a question, if I have a large scrotum and I am feeling good could I walk up to a 120ft fall and huck it and make it? Maybe, but if I get out onto a wave and try to blunt am I going to get it, no way in hell.
So does running waterfalls take skill? Sure but not nearly as much as playboating.

Too bad playboating is still like rollerblading


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Man survives plunge over Niagara Falls - CNN.com

Guess that settles it...

I'm not saying kayaking over big falls isn't fun, but it definitely gets more ego hype than deserved - I'm guilty as charged also.

Joe


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

joe that stunt is like russian rulette with a 5 load in a 6 shooter. come on.


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

I like what Cutch said. A lot of what defines the *best* in our sport is balls, i.e. confidence. I know paddlers with the most beautiful strokes who will never run a solid class V drop. Can they? Of course. If yourrealdad can make it down, for sure they can but they are not willing to risk it. It's the mental space combined with a high level of skill that enables the best to run the biggest and the hardest drops. Know you can make it, know your line and you can stick it.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

Lets not forget having big ovaries too. I wish I could paddle like Nikki Kelly or at least marry her and have the skills sexually transmitted.

In a serious response to Evan's low blow, my nut sack is hefty and I know that my skills can improve much, but so far I have done all right. We will see how this summer goes as I kick it up a notch. Bam!! suck on these elephantiasis testes Emiril.

So while you work on your skills work on your comfort level too.


----------

